
U.S. Appeals Court Holds Up Net Neutrality Rules in Full - ericcumbee
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/06/14/471286113/u-s-appeals-court-holds-up-net-neutrality-rules-in-full?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20160614
======
blinkingled
Awesome news of course! (There's going to be SC appeals but I doubt it will
change much given the current makeup of the SC.) At least now the cable
industry should give up on their wrong headed ways and find other, better and
fair ways to make more profits.

